# Mozart - KV 268 - Violin Concerto No. 6 (Spurious)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

This piece, that was formerly attributed to Mozart, is now considered to be of Johann Friedrich Eck.
However, I think it's nice.

How do you rate it?


----------

